

Mac Users: /Applications/Pages.app/Contents/Resources/Apple.txt - squigs25

On your Mac, go to &#x2F;Applications&#x2F;Pages.app&#x2F;Contents&#x2F;Resources&#x2F;Apple.txt<p>This easter egg contains an inspiring speech by Steve Jobs
======
yowza
Too bad I don't have Pages.

~~~
mp4box
Here you go

[http://pastebin.com/Kx6QgZUe](http://pastebin.com/Kx6QgZUe)

------
tkmadera
Cool one, great find!

